# In Another Life



## The Midnight Sin (Feb 10, 2020)

Alright, so, to begin I will start off right away by saying that this will be a Naru/Saku pairing. I've been itching to do a fanfiction as of late, but I'd like it if I had a helping hand in making this story come to life. There are a few things I'd like to go over first, however:​
*Spelling, Grammar, and Punctuation:* Spelling and grammar are a must. You don't need to be an impeccable speller or a grammar nazi. But the sentences have to make sense, flow well into each other, and clarify ideas and move the plot along. I don't accept one-liners or sentences that have no value to the context of the overall post. If you're describing how Sakura cares for Naruto then inserts something irrelevant or off the wall that has nothing to do with the subject matter then I will ask you politely to explain yourself.

*Description and Detail:* Again, this is a must for me. I am a very descriptive writer. I can write several paragraphs at times, that are 10 or more sentences long. Some consider it fluff, I consider it immersive. Does that mean make a 10-sentence long paragraph about how something is what it is? No. But describing what your character feels, what they see, what they taste, what they hear, and so on is incredibly useful information and it helps me get a better understanding of how to craft my posts so that they are enjoyable for you.

*Third-Person Perspective:* If you choose to play, then the role-play will be in third-person perspective. I find it's easier to play and play along with in this manner. It just flows better than saying in first or secondary perspectives. It allows for greater availabity of descriptions to be used I think than the other two veiwpoints.

*Communication:* Communication is a definite must have. I like talking with my partners and having intellectual conversations with them as well as planning and exchanging ideas about how the story might or should unfold. Communication, as I see it is the glue that makes a story cohesive, believeable and fun.
==========================================================================

*Plot:*​
So here is my concept: The story actully starts after Naruto's and Sasuke's final clash at the Valley of the End. Everything up to that point is virtually the same with the exception that Sakura Haruno seeing the blood lusted eyes of the man she adored as he stated he would become Hokage after killing Naruto and the five Kage which included her mentor Tsunade. He would would still render her Sakura under a genjutsu that would incapacitate her so she couldn't interefere with his fight with Naruto. 

Naruto would become angry; knowing that Sakura was pouring her heart out Sasuke because she cared deeply enough to try and to keep him from going down a dark and lonly path. Sasuke having inprisoned the tailed beasts in the Chibaku Tensei and left Sakura catatonic, leaves to meet Naruto at the Valley of the End. Naruto expresses his great displeasure at Sasuke's treament of Sakura and her feelings. Meanhile, locked in a genjutsu Sakura begins to recall everything from how she treated Naruto when he was younger, to how she fawned over Sasuke. All the events which lead to the moment when she called out for help in the form of a name she hadn't expected: Naruto. Then she begins recalling all the times she sought out Naruto, and all the times Naruto had lifted her sprits and supported her. 

Naruto in this rendition is a lot more capable a fighter, and is far mor logical than his original rendition is. He's as capable a fighter as he shown to be in Naruto: The Last. Notwithstanding, Naruto wouldn't be Naruto if he wasn't easily exciteable and prone to to moments where he can be quite dense. So while he may be a better fighter he is still his eager and driven self which can lead him not to fully grasp the full picture of events that may be transpiring around him. 

After their climactic battle, Sasuke admits defeat to Naruto. The two are joined then by Sakura who tends to their grevious injuries. Her emotions in disarray, torn between the man she used to love, Sasuke, and the man she has grown to accept and even admire, Naruto. From here we skip a head a little bit and see that after Naruto, the hero of the Fourth Ninja War had gotten Sasuke released from his 18-month confinement Sasuke is going on a journey of redemption. But rather than fawning over Sasuke as she used to she wishes her friend good luck watching him walk away..

We skip ahead once again to a time around where Naruto: The Last would naturally take place. Naruto has grown into a handsome young man who is incredibly capable as a shinobi. He's taken his exams and is now a fully fledged Jounin. But more than that, he's apart of the Anbu Black-Ops along with Sakura. During the war there were numerous shinobi deserters, and after the conflict had subsided there was peace for a time. But the deserters were bitter and loathed the new founded peace betwen the Five Great Nations that stopped many from continuing to live an existance that was all they knew.

These renegade shinobi have pillaged and plundered less fortunate nations and the smaller countries called upon the larger ones for protection, aide and support. By this time Sakura is still unsure of her feelings for Naruto--though she has since put Sasuke behind her. Sakura now works in a two-person squad with Naruto, the Hero of the Fourth Ninja War. She is highly adept at fighting but refrains and acts as the teams supporter while Naruto Uzumaki put down rebellions and brought revolutionists and insurgents to justice. It is during these trying, turbulent times that the former Team 7 squadmates must rely on each other more than ever.

 During a mission Naruto and Sakura find themselves outsmarted by a man named Hideaki Isamu who was a former Allied Shinobi from Kumogakure but interestingly enough, has a Sharingan eye. This Sharingan is unlike any other, it's ability is similar to Tsukoyomi but rather than simply making time seem slower or faster, it draws out the hearts desire to make it plain to see the memories of that which one keeps locked away. It also can influence more than one individual at a time. It is while Sakura and Naruto are under the effects of this particular power that their memories bleed into each other consciousnesses. It is here that Sakura is confronted by her growing feelings for Naruto and where she learns all the things he'd wished he told her and wished he'd expressed much sooner. That he loved her and always had; that he was timorous about wanting to kiss her forehead, the source of embaressment for her and that he was difident about wanting to express himself to her because he understood the struggle and heartache over Sasuke she had suffered through.

But it wasn't just memories about her; it was visions of him walking alone, unsure of himself even though he was praised and hailed as a hero by the townsfolk. It was him be being insecure despite the fact that in recent years his popularity, especially with girls, had soared high. It was as though she were walking this lonely existance with him from the time he was 6 and shunned--to the time he had stopped Pein after Knonoha was nearly wiped away; to when he had won the war and beaten Madara Uchiha, Kaguya, and Obito and fulfilled his promise to her that he'd bring Sasuke back. 

All these memories were shared and even the emotions attached to them. Naruto had been fighting so long on his own, he shouldered so much of the world upon himself and yet he still wanted to be Hokage. To be the village's protector as he had been before.. His lonliness mirrors Saskura's and it is when Sakura comes to the conclusion that there was really only one person there for her  whenever she needed them to be and that was Naruto it is in this momen she begins to realize just how much he truly means to her and how mch she has always meant to him that she confronts her feelings and breaking the jutsu over her and Naruto, and confesses to Naruto, this time for real and with honesty in her heart. 

​


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 13, 2020)

Lol this section is dead.


----------

